# Hyperthyroidism/PTU



## sweet30 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm taking PTU for about 3 years. Is it ok to take ptu for years? thanks!!!


----------



## Serenia (Sep 27, 2011)

I took MMI (methimazole) for 3 years and so far I am OK. I have been told about others taking MMI for 6 years. I dont know about PTU - but it should be Ok to take for as long as you need to, to get your graves antibodies under control.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I think you need to have some labs for your liver done periodically. ATD's can be hard on the liver.


----------



## Serenia (Sep 27, 2011)

webster2 said:


> I think you need to have some labs for your liver done periodically. ATD's can be hard on the liver.


That is true and I have had liver tests done periodically. So far my liver is OK.


----------

